# Rafting families !



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just thought I'd do the weird internet thing. We're new to rafting a few years and since we started late in life with kids and rafting our friends are non rafters/boaters. I'd love for my little one to have rafting friends her age or close and mom and I make friends pretty easy. Amelia is 7 and is a pretty typical 7 yr ol girl with the exception of her dad dragging her down rivers and into the woods. We're in bozeman but like to travel also. Dunno if you need any more crazy kids in camp but eventually I would love to have a group where she and the other kids could be "kids" on the river and not be bothered by the adults and entertaining them selves. We are self sufficient and need no gear or money or a ride or any annoying stuff but iam starting to shy away from the one boat trip for safety sake. We have a permit that launches the 24th of August and will go with my whitewater friend and his dogs but thought I'd reach out here and see if there where similar people that may want to take a chance with a blind date river trip. Could suck I guess but could very well be the start of life time friendships. Ok weird internet deal is done. Thanks Charlie


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

We're in a similar boat where we started late and were rafting mostly by ourselves but have just started to raft with others - blind date style as you say. It's been great so far and our kids have really enjoyed having other kids to play with.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well...I impulse bought a main salmon cancellation permit launch is Tuesday August 24th. So far there is just 5 of us and some dogs lol. Dunno, it could go bad with smoke or the up coming flash floods but we're going. Anyone can pm me if interested. We're all a bit odd but hearts of gold and my number one will be safe and fun for kids.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlie buys the beer, and he says he likes doing the dishes! Win/win!


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

Can vouch for Charlie. He is a solid individual. As for his ability to catch an eddy..... I'm pretty sure if you join his trip you'll have a good time.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

Not being bless'd with any of the little varmints, my wife and I really enjoy them [provided they don't outnumber us and] provided their families let them actually play with the old kids. Some of the greatest, rollicking, roaring fun and laughter can be had when an old kid is allowed to be a kid again. But, I suppose they/we _can_ get old pretty fast.
After the "Safety Talk" and the ritual of smashing a cheap timepiece, for the duration of the trip I am just another kid ... a fun-hog ... and that's at my best. (Dang! Do we have to borrow a kid to get an invite?)
We are always asked about our grandchildren. Sadly, we don't even have any that are fair-to-middlin'. Enjoy our envy and your wealth, and know that you're not just raising children, but Men and Women.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Can’t do the 24th but I’ll keep you in mind in the future. I organize kid centered trips. I’ve got a 7 & 9 yo and having more kids is great for them… and is adults. There’s also a Facebook group “Boating families of the Rockies”.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

SherpaDave said:


> Can’t do the 24th but I’ll keep you in mind in the future. I organize kid centered trips. I’ve got a 7 & 9 yo and having more kids is great for them… and is adults. There’s also a Facebook group “Boating families of the Rockies”.


We have a Middle/Main Salmon trip planned for early October, it’ll be mostly the same group. If that’s more accessible for you.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

SherpaDave said:


> Can’t do the 24th but I’ll keep you in mind in the future. I organize kid centered trips. I’ve got a 7 & 9 yo and having more kids is great for them… and is adults. There’s also a Facebook group “Boating families of the Rockies”.


Great post Charlie and thanks (Sherpa)Dave for the facebook info! We've really enjoyed floating with new people and were looking for ways to maybe get a bit more out there.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

We're out of Driggs, I'd, have a 7 and 10 year old. We've pulled off at least one trip for the last few years. That's all they want to do. I've shifted my business to be able to take summers, largely, off so I can do more with them. Would love to get out with some new kids (young and old).


----------



## fjb (Jan 3, 2021)

I missed this thread this summer, but we live near Salt Lake City and have a 6 and 8 year old, and we're are also looking for other families to do multiday trips with. Please let us know if there is any interest this coming year.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Was just pondering permits....
I really struggle with them and the right timing and being solo (applicant) usually just spend my money for fun....would a co-op of sorts be effective or interesting?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

My take on "permit parties" is you have to have a significant contingent involved in order to substantially move the needle on success rate. Often more people than are allowed on a permit. Which poses the obvious issue with who gets to go("But I wanna take my kids, brother, nephew, grandma, etc...!"), if someone in the group wins. And less easy to determine, 'do I really wanna go with a group that big?!'
My happy place for most extended trips is 8-12 people.
Otherwise I'd rather it just be me, a girlfriend and my dog. 😉


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

We’re had a good time rafting with those we know & blind date style, so definitely interested in teaming up. We’re a fam of 5 w/ 13F, 10F & 9M kids. Like the idea of coordinating dates for permits, especially for lodore. Have had a hell of a time getting on that stretch the last few years.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well I'll invite all of you guys IF I get a permit and if you that posted care to join a "far flung family crap shot permit" I'd be down for it. I mean I apply every year anyway so I'll apply again anyway. I really want to do every single run available so...if you guys want pm me/us and I'll pitch in my application towards the cause and if we win it'll be fun fun fun cause it's fun doing dangerous stuff with your wife and kids!


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Best thing in the world you could do for your kids. My kids are older (14 &17) but we started taking them on trips about 10 years ago with a few families with kids the same age. The downside is my daughter now wants to be a guide, which means she'll probably then date a guide and, well, you know how guides are.....


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Just thought I'd do the weird internet thing. We're new to rafting a few years and since we started late in life with kids and rafting our friends are non rafters/boaters. I'd love for my little one to have rafting friends her age or close and mom and I make friends pretty easy. Amelia is 7 and is a pretty typical 7 yr ol girl with the exception of her dad dragging her down rivers and into the woods. We're in bozeman but like to travel also. Dunno if you need any more crazy kids in camp but eventually I would love to have a group where she and the other kids could be "kids" on the river and not be bothered by the adults and entertaining them selves. We are self sufficient and need no gear or money or a ride or any annoying stuff but iam starting to shy away from the one boat trip for safety sake. We have a permit that launches the 24th of August and will go with my whitewater friend and his dogs but thought I'd reach out here and see if there where similar people that may want to take a chance with a blind date river trip. Could suck I guess but could very well be the start of life time friendships. Ok weird internet deal is done. Thanks Charlie


Not sure if exists in Bozeman - but this camp was a game-changer for my kids, meeting river friends (old and young), and turning my family into a true river family. I have a 15 year old doing Keeners next year, and two older daughters vying to be river guides in college. My kids are all river kids because of it:

JUNIOR GUIDES: Whitewater Summer Camp for Kids 6-16! - Home 

This is in CA on the South Fork of the American. 7 years old is a great age for a camper. Not sure if you can find something like this or willing to travel for it for a summer trip? 

I can tell you the founders, board members, and everyone associated with this camp are top notch river guides and passionate about rivers.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I actually emailed them to try and secure a spot for my youngest. Unfortunately I couldn't just because they aren't ready to commit just yet but we're hoping to go next spring!! Around d here we have a Jr raft camp for 10 -17 and kayak stuff after 10 so we have a couple years to go . My oldest is off to college (tearing up) and she wants away from the woods for awhile lol. Great advice thanks! Theres another spring camp/festival that we want to go to in Canada too I'll post a link. It has been canceled for covid but hoping it'll go next year. Looks really fun and a easy 10 hr drive for us lol. The older Amelia gets the easier itl be and I've meet some awesome people allready and look forward to meeting all of you guys too even if it's just in normal life!


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

It didn’t work out for our kids for that camp this year but maybe next year. They fill up within a couple days of announcing dates. I guess it gives the kids the experience of not getting permits either.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

bwahaha


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

I know they've been working on adding dates because it's so popular. You should try to hit up zipkruse on this forum - he's on the board of directors. Maybe he can help you in 2022.


----------



## RaftingDuringRecess (Jan 24, 2021)

I’m a single mom and have a 13 year old son. He’s done a bunch of day trips, but yet to do a multi day. I’d like to do some family trips for sure. Hoping to get the Main Salmon this season so I can set up a good trip with some kids too.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I actually emailed them to try and secure a spot for my youngest. Unfortunately I couldn't just because they aren't ready to commit just yet but we're hoping to go next spring!! Around d here we have a Jr raft camp for 10 -17 and kayak stuff after 10 so we have a couple years to go . My oldest is off to college (tearing up) and she wants away from the woods for awhile lol. Great advice thanks! Theres another spring camp/festival that we want to go to in Canada too I'll post a link. It has been canceled for covid but hoping it'll go next year. Looks really fun and a easy 10 hr drive for us lol. The older Amelia gets the easier itl be and I've meet some awesome people allready and look forward to meeting all of you guys too even if it's just in normal life!


It's up the road from you, but Zootown Surfers in Missoula has a kids camp program.
We have Montana Kayak Academy up here in the Flathead (I'm a volunteer instructor), but it's more of a once a week thing catering to local kids and not a destination weeklong camp.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Man it's been such bad timing last few years. I had the kids signed up for Jr guide camp on the Clark's fork run by Mike and his crew from Montana River guides. You did a rescue course with Mike I think too? Anyway covid killed that . Then last year they canceled due to smoke and low water. Then they canceled the little kid age kayak stuff and so it goes. Easy to find kayak camps . We have wave train here that's pumped out a few hardcore paddlers and Missoula has the travel camp that helped shape a few pros including bozemans own evan Garcia. Not sure but it may have moved to hood river? Does t matter if you have the cash your kid can kayak all over the country and world if ya want. My oldest did kayak camp here but unfortunately didn't take to it and my wife did one too but she just will not learn to roll so....that kayaking is a real terrifying thing when your new lol! Anyways really not to much under 10 which makes since so the little kids just gotta go with dads I guess!!" I allways thought us guys with little ones could do an informal camp on the upper gallatin or even moderate flow yankee jim. Just show them its fun before they have a chance to get to scared or worked lol.


----------



## danbolinlives (Jan 1, 2022)

fjb said:


> I missed this thread this summer, but we live near Salt Lake City and have a 6 and 8 year old, and we're are also looking for other families to do multiday trips with. Please let us know if there is any interest this coming year.


We have a 5 and an 8 year old and are in Bountiful. We plan to do a bunch of trips this year, but don't really know any other families who participate. We'd certainly be willing to link up with you this summer.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well if we ever get a deso we'll make sure and look you up!! A bit far for us in Montana for a weekend but ya never know!! Be safe put there and see ya soon i hope!!


----------



## ben_j_c (Jul 24, 2011)

danbolinlives said:


> We have a 5 and an 8 year old and are in Bountiful. We plan to do a bunch of trips this year, but don't really know any other families who participate. We'd certainly be willing to link up with you this summer.


We are looking for some other families to raft with too! We have 3 and 5 year old girls who love rafting and camping. The 5 year old is getting a Fun One soon to start her hardshell journey.

We have all our own gear, group gear, including an AED (defibrillator), major first aid kit and satellite transponder. Both adults are SWR trained with appropriate rescue gear. I have WFA training and am a former raft guide. My wife is an emergency room nurse with WFR training.

We are based in the Willamette valley in Oregon, but travel the west for our adventures. We are pretty low key and just looking for some more fun and safety minded folks to paddle with!


----------



## ShouldBeFloating (Jan 11, 2022)

ben_j_c said:


> We are looking for some other families to raft with too! We have 3 and 5 year old girls who love rafting and camping. The 5 year old is getting a Fun One soon to start her hardshell journey.
> 
> We have all our own gear, group gear, including an AED (defibrillator), major first aid kit and satellite transponder. Both adults are SWR trained with appropriate rescue gear. I have WFA training and am a former raft guide. My wife is an emergency room nurse with WFR training.
> 
> We are based in the Willamette valley in Oregon, but travel the west for our adventures. We are pretty low key and just looking for some more fun and safety minded folks to paddle with!


Also in Oregon, Tigard area. Have 12yr boy and 9yr boy. We commonly hit up the Rogue (non W&S but trying to grt permit), John Day, and Deschutes. Hit us up if your looking to meet a family that likes to float or any water related activities. Also camp whenever possible!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

We are a family with 3 and 6 year-old girls who are always looking to expand our family rafting circle. Comfortable with up to Class III water with the kids (Deso was our big trip last year). We also have a propane motor for those windy/flat days.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

We have 10 and 12 yr old boys. No lottery winnings this year, so on the look out.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ha! Got my final no this morning lol. I'll grab a deso cancellation if anyone's interested? They where petty easy to get last hear. I'll grab any cancellation I can but the others are harder and the smoke was really bad last year. Hopefully not so this year!!! Only thing I won't do with the kids is high water or mfs otherwise iam game. Could do the "first annual lower salmon mountain buzz crazy kid mid summer extravaganza !" ?????? Be fun and we could bring along home friends too so it wasn't as stranger danger lol!! Think we'll have average flows this year so a August trip would be good!???


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Ha! Got my final no this morning lol. I'll grab a deso cancellation if anyone's interested? They where petty easy to get last hear. I'll grab any cancellation I can but the others are harder and the smoke was really bad last year. Hopefully not so this year!!! Only thing I won't do with the kids is high water or mfs otherwise iam game. Could do the "first annual lower salmon mountain buzz crazy kid mid summer extravaganza !" ?????? Be fun and we could bring along home friends too so it wasn't as stranger danger lol!! Think we'll have average flows this year so a August trip would be good!???


Totally game for a desostravaganza. Wife refuses to go on deso again because of a crap fest last time she went, but wouldn’t stop me & the chiddlers. Always those pos details about matching dates of availability…

edit - we got to get the guy with the propane motor too!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd be game for Deso. Lower Salmon is probably too much windscreen time for my kids.


----------



## danbolinlives (Jan 1, 2022)

I paddle boarded the Lower Salmon on a guys trip last year, which was gnarly on a SUP but would be a great stretch for kids in a raft. Definitely thinking about bringing the family in August or over Labor Day. We'd for sure be down to jump on a Deso trip too!


----------



## ericthefishman (May 5, 2021)

Wife (30) and I (36), have a 4 year old son. He's been rafting since he was 6 months old. We Live on the Klamath River in Somes Bar. Always looking for other families with young kids to join or have join us on trips. We have all our own gear and reliable transportation. If you want to come raft the lower Klamath, bring the kids! We lost on all our permits.


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

We have a 7 year old who’s done several day trips with a couple of Grande Ronde multi days thrown in. Based out of Bend. Would love to do a lower Salmon trip (I have summers off and my wife has about ten days off at the end of July) if anyone is interested.


----------

